# Butterfly effect explained



## TimoS (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Azzy (Oct 8, 2006)

Your right it does make more sense now LOL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmmm I think I loaded the wrong one with the wrong camera angle.  
Although the Boat flying was nice.


----------

